
Fleas, Fleas, Fleas: on parasites in history - Hooke
https://nursingclio.org/2017/11/14/fleas-fleas-fleas/
======
joshbaptiste
it's interesting to learn the profound impact a species has (regardless of
size) on bio-diversity. While we (Homo-Sapiens) are succeeding as a species,
it is at the detriment of many other species and the earth itself.

